

LinkedIn user agreement - deepakkapoor

Here is some text which caught my attention:<p>&quot;...you grant LinkedIn a nonexclusive, irrevocable, worldwide, perpetual, unlimited, assignable, sublicenseable, fully paid up and royalty-free right to us to copy, prepare derivative works of, improve, distribute, publish, remove, retain, add, process, analyze, use and commercialize, in any way now known or in the future discovered...&quot;<p>Link to full agreement http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;legal&#x2F;user-agreement
======
raghav305
you'll find such clauses in every license agreement. There is also one where
they say the US Govt. has rights to all your data or some crap like that.

